# Good filter for 10 gallon tank?



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

I recently got my first betta fish, King, and right now he's only living in a 1.5 tank (that's all my parents are letting me have for now :-(), but my mom is going to buy King a 10 gallon tank when she can. All i need for the tank is a filter because one is not included with it. Does anyone know a great working cheap filter for a 10 gallon? Thank you.


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry I posted this in wrong forum, i thought I was in a different one


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

Aqua Tech 20-40


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

GrayL said:


> Aqua Tech 20-40


 20-40 gallon? Im getting a 10 gallon, wouldn't that be kind of strong?


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not too strong for me. It's a left over filter I had, works well in my 10gal community with a Betta


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

The easiest and cheapest way to go would just be to have some sponge filters. They cost very little and don't take too long to make. Plus they provide excellent filtration and IMO are extremely easy to clean!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

The tank kits come with their own filters. Just buy a sponge media and swap out the carbon media for the sponge.


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> The easiest and cheapest way to go would just be to have some sponge filters. They cost very little and don't take too long to make. Plus they provide excellent filtration and IMO are extremely easy to clean!


 How do you make a sponge filter? Or do you buy them already made?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

JerryBerrie said:


> How do you make a sponge filter? Or do you buy them already made?


You can buy them or make them. The ones that you buy are obviously more aesthetic, but the ones you make are cheaper.

Here's a link to make your own: http://www.planetinverts.com/DIY_sponge_filters.html

And here's a link to buy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056XVF82/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0002AQGZQ&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QVBHZ5MB4084RDFZNZ4


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> You can buy them or make them. The ones that you buy are obviously more aesthetic, but the ones you make are cheaper.
> 
> Here's a link to make your own: http://www.planetinverts.com/DIY_sponge_filters.html
> 
> And here's a link to buy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QVBHZ5MB4084RDFZNZ4


 Thank you for those links  I'm going to try making one of those filters myself


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-14001-F...UTF8&qid=1343844221&sr=8-1&keywords=fluval+c2

Good filter as it uses a variety of ways to filter and provides multiple medias which you can replace if you want at different times.


----------

